# Quick upscaling of Bachmann Gon



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

I have had a bit of time lately and inspired by an article in Garden Railways by Kevin about upscaling  I thought I would make a start.This is not a model of anything particular but I think the result gives the flavour of a ng wooden gon.
First of all,after disassembly,the body was cut down the middle and the ends taken off.New ends were made 10mm wider out of styrene with wood grain added with a saw blade.Once these were fixed a new floor was addded to give strength and the whole thing was re-assembled.The original underframe locating lugs were cut off and the underframe screwed to the floor.
A coat of primer and an ink wash, wood load and voila!!!
Have a go its fun!
Bunny
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/davidbunn/gon1.jpg[/url]
[url="http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/davidbunn/gon2.jpg[img]"]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/davidbunn/gon2.jpg[img][/url]
[url="http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/davidbunn/gon3.jpg[img]"]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/davidbunn/gon3.jpg[img][/url]


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

oh c****/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif somethings wrong with my posting of pics, will try again
Bunny


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Torby,don't know what the problem was with the pics,need to post another Bachbash so will have another go. 
Bunny


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I fixed those too... 

Just put your picture URLs inside IMG tags like this: 

[*img]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/davidbunn/gon3.jpg[/img] 

Only leave out the * I put in so it would show you the code instead of the picture.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The IMG tags don't work unless using the Quick Reply window. The easiest way to add photos to your post is to use the "insert/edit photo" button on the tool palate that comes up with the full message window which appears either when you begin a new topic or click the "reply" button on each messsage. It's the one that looks like the sun rising over the mountains. That opens a window where you enter the URL of your image. Click "OK" and your image appears in the message you're typing. Same goes for adding links. There's a button that looks like a chain which opens a similar window where you type the URL. 

Here's a trick--if you want to imbed a link into your text, type your text then highlight it, then click the "insert/edit link" button. That will imbed the link into the highlighted text. Otherwise it will just post the URL as a clickable link

BTW, Cool bash! Any photos showing an end view?

Later, 

K


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm........I've been doing it the "old" way and it's been working for me but Kevin's right that the _Insert/Edit Image_ icon is the best way to do it!


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Great job David!  Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Weird--the old way didn't work for me when we first changed over, so I stopped trying. I just did an experiment, wouldn't you know--it works. The URL posting doesn't though. You've got to use the "insert link" button to do that. 

Later, 

K


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Kevin
After numerous tips fro Torby,many thanks again,I tried his method using the URL and CTRL/c and CTRL/V.This worked but I have to resize the pics every time,the old way was soooo simple.Bunny


----------

